# Mitutoyo surface plate



## Bob D (Aug 24, 2021)

Another auction score. They had a fire sale on some items left over from a local online auction that didn't sell and I scored this little gem for a grand total of $32.07. It's an 18"x18" grade A plate and for that price I couldn't pass it up. It also came with the marble table. I'm sure a second smaller plate will come in handy at some point.


----------



## pontiac428 (Aug 24, 2021)

I had a chance to grab one of those marble tables for free once, but I couldn't figure out how to get it home at the time.  It was at the end of the day, and I didn't have four or more friends to call on to help me take it apart and load it up.  Looks like you got it managed!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 24, 2021)

Sweet score!!!


----------



## Richard King 2 (Aug 25, 2021)

Do everyone a favor and flip it over to show the 3 points (pads) under it.  It appears to be raised, I am curious how Mitutoyo does it.


----------



## Bob D (Aug 25, 2021)

pontiac428 said:


> I had a chance to grab one of those marble tables for free once, but I couldn't figure out how to get it home at the time.  It was at the end of the day, and I didn't have four or more friends to call on to help me take it apart and load it up.  Looks like you got it managed!


I still haven't picked these up from the auction location. I bought a bunch of stuff for my work as well, so I'll be able to get my stuff at the same time.  I don't really have any room I want to use for the marble table, so I gave it to my boss.


Richard King 2 said:


> Do everyone a favor and flip it over to show the 3 points (pads) under it.  It appears to be raised, I am curious how Mitutoyo does it.


As soon as I bring it home I will take some pictures. I'm going to be building a new cart for my 36x24 surface plate when time allows and I think that I'll be using these leveling feet from McMaster Carr for my 3 points.


----------



## Bob D (Sep 8, 2021)

Richard King 2 said:


> Do everyone a favor and flip it over to show the 3 points (pads) under it.  It appears to be raised, I am curious how Mitutoyo does it.


Based on the stain pattern, I don't think that these pads are original.


----------



## Richard King 2 (Sep 8, 2021)

Yes it doesn't look original.  What are those, plywood?   You might email Mitutoyo and ask them where to place the pads, size etc.  You have a great label.  if the folks who inspected it may have put those on those pads and then lapped it.  If you put them back on the factory places, it might be off.  I doubt it would change .0005" though.   Nice score.


----------



## Bob D (Sep 8, 2021)

Richard King 2 said:


> Yes it doesn't look original.  What are those, plywood?   You might email Mitutoyo and ask them where to place the pads, size etc.  You have a great label.  if the folks who inspected it may have put those on those pads and then lapped it.  If you put them back on the factory places, it might be off.  I doubt it would change .0005" though.   Nice score.


I think that they are MDF? A buddy of mine got a 24"x18" AA plate for $90. I might have to convince him that he doesn't need it.


----------

